# What to put for hostname?

## Sivar

What does one enter or "hostname" in hosts and host.conf if there is none to speak of? 

For /etc/hosts I used:

127.0.0.1	localhost

10.0.0.2 	tiamat.dhs.org	tiamat

and for /etc/hostname I used:

tiamat.dhs.org

Now, tiamat.dhs.org does not exist. My Linux machine is completely behind a firewall and has no external IP of its own.

So if the machine has no such name, what should be used, exactly?

Thanks ahead of time for suggestions

----------

## CMitchell

 *Sivar wrote:*   

> What does one enter or "hostname" in hosts and host.conf if there is none to speak of? 
> 
> For /etc/hosts I used:
> 
> 127.0.0.1	localhost
> ...

 

localhost.localdomain ?

----------

## handsomepete

Just name it after whatever amuses you.  Whatever you want.  For instance, I named my behind firewall network after the Comic Book Guy's (from The Simpsons of course) fanboy forum on the internet --> i.e. alt.nerd.obsessive

gentoo.something 

linux.something 

arealllylongword.madeupdomain.com

It doesn't really matter what it is.  Even if you're running a webserver/mailserver you can still use virtual hosts to receive whatever you need to get.  What's wrong with what you've got?  Maybe we should open up a thread where people post their computer names... that might give you some ideas.  :Smile: 

----------

## Sivar

 *handsomepete wrote:*   

> Just name it after whatever amuses you.  Whatever you want.  For instance, I named my behind firewall network after the Comic Book Guy's (from The Simpsons of course) fanboy forum on the internet --> i.e. alt.nerd.obsessive
> 
> gentoo.something 
> 
> linux.something 
> ...

 

Not a bad idea.  :Smile: 

The system worked well, but I read a thread about putting ones domain name and IP in the appropriate spot which resulted in KDE application performance increases. Such an increase seems rather strange, though, unless KDE tries to lookup the client name with each application run.

----------

## TheWart

I just call mine penguin.home.com

----------

